# New brake lines



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

I am converting my 4 wheel drum brakes to LS1 discs (front and rear). My question is should I just make my own new brake lines using Nickel Copper brake lines (bend and flange myself) or should I buy a kit that is already available ? If buy, can you please direct me to a good complete kit ? Thanks


----------

